# Cement rings á la Bangalore?



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/people/norfolk_rajkumar.html
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/people/norfolk_adip.html

In the two articles listed above, the Bangalorean(?) aquarists have these "cement rings" outside that they keep some plants and fish in. This has me intrigued. I was thinking of trying something like this out, if I can find the workable parts around here. Or something similar (maybe not necessarily just like they have). Has anyone tried anything like this? An outside pseudo-pond/aquarium?

So, I have a few questions related to this. What types of fish and plants would work? I am led to understand that goldfish species are especially hardy and good survivors (even through a winter) but that they can foul their water very quickly. (I am in SE Pennsylvania, about an 45 min north of Philadelphia). Would smaller fish such as Tanichthys albonubes (White Clouds) survive? What about plants? I have seen references to Amano keeping Crypts in clay pots in his back yard. They will freeze over in the winter and grow back just fine in the spring.

What about preventing mosquitos? Will they just flock to the open water? Would such a project as this begin to necessitate adding equipment such as heaters, filters, etc? (If so, I'll stop right here.)

When constructing such a thing, how would one properly attach a circular base to the cylinder? Cement? Silicone sealer? Any particular type of material to look for in the cylinder and circular base?

Ultimately when I buy a house I would like to find out some way to keep some tanks outside on a back porch or shaded part of the back yard. I thought this might be in interesting experiment...


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

(Yes, replying to myself! 

I have found out through futher research that this question/topic is probably more geared toward a _water garden_ rather than, strictly speaking, a planted aquarium. Although to me, the only main differences are: (a) it is not in a glass container, (b) it is outside most of the year. I ran out to my local B&N last night and picked up two books on water gardens and found that there is quite a lot of crossover in practice and knowledge between aquaria and water gardens. If I find out any sources or do one of these projects, I will document it with a slant toward aquarists in case there is any interest.

-J


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I am very interested in setting up an outdoor pond, but because I currently live in a rent house, I dont want to set up anything because I'll eventually move. Hopefully I will get my own place soon, then it will be pond time


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> I am very interested in setting up an outdoor pond, but because I currently live in a rent house, I dont want to set up anything because I'll eventually move. Hopefully I will get my own place soon, then it will be pond time


I had found two books that seem pretty interesting. Not sure what else is out there, as I grabbed the first two from the local B&N that caught my attention: "Water Gardening in Containers"{1} (interesting, lots of pictures, not much detail), and "The Rock & Water Garden Expert"{2} (more detail info on plants, fish, etc, but leaning more towards ponds).

FWIW.

{1} http://tinyurl.com/2lm7t
{2} http://tinyurl.com/3bfg4


----------

